# anyone know of a good shop in south lincs



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Ive just moved to holbeach in south lincolnshire ( near spalding and boston) and need to find a good shop for supplies especialy to buy my frozen from.
Ive been in one place local that i found by accident and its youre typical pet shop at a garden center thats trying to move into reptiles with no clue as to what there doing and ive already had arguements with them after offering to help with advise so im not going there again , and there also very unreliable with there frozen supplies so no good to me anyway.

Any ideas guys must be somewhere nearby.


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you found Baytree Garden Centre then? Welcome to the area!
I get my frozen from there, but only because the only place is Boston is MUCH worse than baytree!
What do you keep?


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

That would be the place mate, been in there 3 times for rat pups now to be told they have none and get deliveries on tuesdays which suprise suprise they never seem to get ( well not with pups in anyway).

Ive got an adult female I,J a young male royal and a young male bci but i have experience on keeping and handling a huge variety of herps, most of which got rehomed or sold due to family probs which is why im up here trying to start again.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

mill lane avaries in leverington, you're only up the road from us we are at whaplode drove about 5 mins away from holbeach


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Aha ill look you up thanks.
You havent got any jobs going have you , ive just moved up here and im desperate for work.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

no, milllane is the place that sells them, we don't own the place or even work there, meant to say we only live up the road from you


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

oh sorry i miss understood you :lol2:
I had a quick look at youre site nice to see more people breeding, ill be seting up breeding in the next year or so all depends how long it takes me to get sorted up here.
Im in holbeach st marks so will have to look in my book at where leverington is, im getting to know the area fairly quickly.
cheers again


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Mmm at this rate i need to get a bigger freezer, get a bulk lot in, and move into supplying you lot out of that!

tbh, is anyone is interested, i can have a word with a few bulk suppliers and see what the score would be..

if they keep for 3 months, you would only need to visit once a quarter.. or, tbh, if people are local, i can look into delivery.. things should stay frozen fine if its local and polyboxed..

i would not have enough from my own breeding to cover it all.. and tbh, the licenses you need for doing that are manic, but there is no reason i could not buy in bulk and re-distribute..

also, whilst we have a thread for south lincs folk.. who's up for an exotics club in the area?

N


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I would be interested, in the frozen and the Club!


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Id be interested too.
Nerys ive met you im a friend of dave at Luton reptile rescue and do a bit of work with him i was at the ware show with him and my daughter.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

maybe we should sort something for the new year.. like a post xmas get together..

or.. just a big party at the end of Jan, who needs an excuse, its my bday near then :crazy:

N


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good i dont know anybody up here , i only moved up a couple of weeks ago


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Actually l think the re-distribution thing could work for Lincs area.

R


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

i used to get my foods from baytree and they didnt have any for 3 weeks one point so not going there again!!!


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

I wont be going there again either Not impressed at all.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> under the big sky south lincs


it is BLOODY flat isn't it! no fences and full of ditches!!!!

(i come from Surrey/Hampshire/Dorset type areas, trees and hills in abundance!)

N


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep well flat im gettin used to it though.
Theres actually a small hump the field behind my house which around here is probably classed as a hill:lol2:
We have a lot of trees in the garden which breaks up the blandness a bit too, ive had to calm my driving down a fair bit to due to slippy muddy roads and as you say DITCHES.


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

haha molehills are literal hills here darlin


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

(DARLIN ) I hope youre a bird if ya gonna call me darlin :lol2:


----------



## CT1974 (Mar 29, 2007)

cbr_1984 - I'm from Peterborough too and there's hardly anything here for reps as far as I can find! I saw a sign down Bourges Boulevard (other side of road from new B&Q) for 'reptile goods' the other day - not sure if this is food or accessories, but might be worth a look!

There's a shop in Ramsay, and obviously Baytrees and the lovely Mill Lane place in Leverington as already mentioned.

Have you managed to find anywhere actually IN Peterborough????


----------



## bigsky (Nov 21, 2007)

Peterborough im not driving down there for food :lol2:
Looking more in holbeach,boston,spalding area.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

CT1974 said:


> cbr_1984 - I'm from Peterborough too and there's hardly anything here for reps as far as I can find! I saw a sign down Bourges Boulevard (other side of road from new B&Q) for 'reptile goods' the other day - not sure if this is food or accessories, but might be worth a look!
> 
> There's a shop in Ramsay, and obviously Baytrees and the lovely Mill Lane place in Leverington as already mentioned.
> 
> Have you managed to find anywhere actually IN Peterborough????


the place in peterborough is peterborough pet feeds, thats were we used to get everything from when we first started keeping reptiles


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

the only place i know of in pboro is down lincoln road. oh and yes im a guuuuuurl!!! had to go tht place today for cricks for my gecko. cheap for those but not for mice 

p.s where is mill lane, take me there lol


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

milllane is wisbeach way


----------



## cbr_1984 (Oct 24, 2007)

they got a website?


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

yer think so just type milllane avaries into :google:


----------

